# N/A ga16de - seriously



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

After reading "Whats the most HP someone has got out of the GA16DE?" - which was very informative by the way - I have decided I am going to take on a serious project (well my mechanic is, not me). I am going to swap my AT for a MT (thanks to James for the opportunity for a good deal on an MT) and begin an N/A project, as I really just want to see what I can get from this engine, this is what I am going to start with (I have a little money saved up for this):

CAI
Hotshot Headers
UR Ultra S Underdrive Pulley (they don't make an SS for the ga16 to the best of my knowledge)
Exhaust??? that is still up in the air as to which one, please give suggestions
JWT ECU - I am still a little confused on this, as to how it is programmed I mean do I have to tell them what I am doing before I order it?
JWT camshaft
TB bore to 54mm
extrude honing
port & polish w/3 degree valve job - unless anyone knows of any good aftermarket alteratives
Tein Basic Coilovers
F & R STB
15" or 16" lightweight wheels to allow for a wider tire, and in turn better traction for better handling

I only have a couple questions, namely where the cheapest places to buy some of the parts are, and 2) does anyone make 11:1 CR pistons for the GA as I would like to get them eventually, and was hoping I wouldn't have to get them custom made, also I believe I read that the 1/4 mile time with these mods is about 15.6, am I right? Please feel free to give input/feedback (as long as you aren't flaming me for not going turbo - I have 70k on my motor and I just want to see what I can make this do, keep building on it without FI) on anything about the project, I haven't gotten the parts yet or anything, so it will probably be a little bit before it is complete, but I will update the post on the progress, results, and bumps in the road, thanks for any advice you guys give ahead of time.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Honestly, if you dont have the know how and the ability to do your own work, its not going to be cheap or effective. YOu will easily drop more than 7k on this. It is really not worth it. You will need custom pistons made. Stromung is the best exhaust, there is no fight against this. But i will warn you, you will spend more for the N/a project than a turbo setup. And you might get those numbers.


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

psuLemon said:


> Honestly, if you dont have the know how and the ability to do your own work, its not going to be cheap or effective. YOu will easily drop more than 7k on this. It is really not worth it. You will need custom pistons made. Stromung is the best exhaust, there is no fight against this. But i will warn you, you will spend more for the N/a project than a turbo setup. And you might get those numbers.


Really...hmmm...it seemed like it would be cheaper...maybe I am underestimating the costs of labor, my fear is just that I have an engine with 70k miles on it, and I don't really know how wise it is to turbo that, I also, only ahve $4500 - is that enough to get the turbo up and running? Wouldn't I then need exhaust, ecu, injectors, new clutch to handle the power? Correct me or guide me if I am wrong, but that seems like it will be probably near $7k in the end as well...anyways I am very interested to here what you have to say, as you seem to be one of the better informers here. I guess now what I am looking for is - what should I do with $4500 to put into the car.Thanks.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Keep saving your money . . .and psuLemon is right, if your gonna 'out-source' the labor, then its gonna cost you a pretty penny.

If you have 4500 just chillin, keep it in your savings, and build it up slowly.

If you wanna do stuff right now, I'd get the stromoung exhaust, CAI, suspension & the wheels for now.

Then keep saving, and get the turbo when your rdy for that.

You could also start minor detail/custom work yourself....this way you'll get more familiar with your / our cars ... Start by cleaning the engine, doing any necessary tune up stuff. You could even do the door insert deal.... Clean up the interior ( steam clean the carpets )...and wipe everything down....Just make it cleaner.

If your looking for things to do./ideas....just browse the site for what people have done....

You could goto ebay and grab a front STB and rear STB...little things like that.

Take it easy.

P.S. On my sig link, i have pics of my car, outside and in. I & many others have done the simple door insert replacement(which you can do with any color/type of material). I also have pices of the UR pulley. If you need anything....let me know, and ill try and help best I can.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Im not sure about the jtw ecu, I read it good for turbo 1.6 not n/a. If you get an update on that let me know.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

For $4500 you could easily piece together a kit yourself and probably have about $500-1000 left over. JWT tunes ECU's for different purposes, for N/A GA16DE's they can tune it for their set of cams, and raise the rev limiter, effectively restoring about 42 HP from stock (it drops off a lot at high RPM's). For turbo GA's, well, look at Mike Young's Project 1.6 Turbo and The Evil Twin. Both are using ECU's programmed for the injectors and MAF's that they are using. They also incorporate a tune for the turbo camshafts that are being run in those cars. A JWT ECU is a great buy if you're new to engine management and need something that will run your car well and without any hassle. 90% of the time it's better than a SAFC or standalone engine management, mostly because of the reason that people do not know how to tune SAFC's and standalones properly. Mike Kojima has a turbo SR-powered car that is putting out very high whp numbers, using a JWT ECU.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

wildmanee said:


> For $4500 you could easily piece together a kit yourself and probably have about $500-1000 left over. JWT tunes ECU's for different purposes, for N/A GA16DE's they can tune it for their set of cams, and raise the rev limiter, effectively restoring about 42 HP from stock (it drops off a lot at high RPM's). For turbo GA's, well, look at Mike Young's Project 1.6 Turbo and The Evil Twin. Both are using ECU's programmed for the injectors and MAF's that they are using. They also incorporate a tune for the turbo camshafts that are being run in those cars. A JWT ECU is a great buy if you're new to engine management and need something that will run your car well and without any hassle. 90% of the time it's better than a SAFC or standalone engine management, mostly because of the reason that people do not know how to tune SAFC's and standalones properly. Mike Kojima has a turbo SR-powered car that is putting out very high whp numbers, using a JWT ECU.


Just to correct you a bit, the JWT cams are the one that eliminate the power drop off. The lopes are different as well as the profiles. The JWT ecu allows the cams to be run at optimal RPMs produced max whp at 42, 7-8 midrange. JWT is a win win ecu. It will out perform any other tuning method.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

I have already begun your quest, against the advice of many SR20 enthusiasts. My mods are as follows.

JWT popcharger - first mod, makes a small difference in overall power and sounds cool.

Unorthodox Pulley - Discontinued from UR, bought it cheap on ebay from the UR garage sale. Not worth the MSRP, but if you can get it for under $80 I would do it. Makes lights dim at idle due to slower accy drive speeds.

JWT flywheel w/dual friction clutch- third mod, flywheel:acceleration greatly improved feels quicker. Dual friction clutch- doesn't slip but chatters a lot. It works but not a high reccomendation for daily drivers, would get heavy duty pressure plate w/stock disc.

JWT ecu- fourth mod, smoothens out the motor. More power/torque. Doesn't feel fast because it is so smooth. Good stuff. JWT knows what they are doing.

JWT turbo cams- fifth mod, power, power, power. Makes the 1.6 awesome. More power everywhere, lots of power about 5k, fast as all hell above 6k.

I also used a resonator off of a Z33 for my muffler, sounds deep, it is straight thru, cheap mod. Will buy a real exhaust one day, but for now it works.


----------



## B13boy (Dec 16, 2004)

You can order the JWT stuff from Nissanparts2u.com via the telephone. They do not list the items online.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

B13boy said:


> You can order the JWT stuff from Nissanparts2u.com via the telephone. They do not list the items online.


i would just order it from JWT themselves, especially witht he ECU, it cuts out the middle man.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemonn said:


> Just to correct you a bit, the JWT cams are the one that eliminate the power drop off. The lopes are different as well as the profiles. The JWT ecu allows the cams to be run at optimal RPMs produced max whp at 42, 7-8 midrange. JWT is a win win ecu. It will out perform any other tuning method.


That's pretty much what I said. That's what I meant when I said "their" cams.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

Hello

For mi experience with this I’m the happy owner of a JDM ga16de transmit ion this thing is awesome it has LSD and very short gears it cut my times in the racetrack in about two seconds per lap in a 1.5mile 12 turn road course I also have JWT clutch and fly wheel combo my car and SE-Rs run very close lap times 70% of the time I get better laps than srs with external mods, this tranny is a must have.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

enjoydride said:


> Hello
> 
> For mi experience with this I’m the happy owner of a JDM ga16de transmit ion this thing is awesome it has LSD and very short gears it cut my times in the racetrack in about two seconds per lap in a 1.5mile 12 turn road course I also have JWT clutch and fly wheel combo my car and SE-Rs run very close lap times 70% of the time I get better laps than srs with external mods, this tranny is a must have.


and that tranny is not very easy to find. In the US, its virtually impossible. It only came on a few models and you are luck to have one. Its cheaper for us to get a friction lsd installed.


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> and that tranny is not very easy to find. In the US, its virtually impossible. It only came on a few models and you are luck to have one. Its cheaper for us to get a friction lsd installed.[/QUOTE
> 
> Here in PR there are plenty and they go for 450.00 each, they are from japan and they have to go to US first Im very shure some yards in the states have some of them couse I can buy one right know if I want the thing is that they are sold there as regular ga16de trannys the guys who sold me mine dont even know because every tranny that is japan spec for ga16de is close ratio so if you see a tranny that is sold by a guy who get them from japan you may be in luck too.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

enjoydride said:


> psuLemon said:
> 
> 
> > and that tranny is not very easy to find. In the US, its virtually impossible. It only came on a few models and you are luck to have one. Its cheaper for us to get a friction lsd installed.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## enjoydride (Jun 4, 2003)

wes said:


> enjoydride said:
> 
> 
> > Not EVERY tranny is the same. MANY of them have the same ratio's as the US NX1600 and not many of them have an LSD. It was one specific model that I am aware of... Tell us what your resource for these transmissions please.
> ...


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

get a greddy emanage


----------



## shift_of_legend (Jun 2, 2004)

get the intake cam advanced and your exhaust cam retard a couple of degrees


----------



## Mm.ga (Jul 10, 2020)

276 bhp on worked stock internals still have a lot to offer think the stock maf is maxed an it's good on fuel. Yeah ask ga16 power s2


----------

